# Inherited Model 924040 Ariens



## pessacake (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello all,

Greg from the Boston area here. I inherited a lat 70s Ariens 924040. Runs good and the auger spins. We haven't had any weather but I fired her up and ran the blades and the gear box cover cracked and a few pieces fell off (no noise though?). I assume this means there are some more serious problems hiding but is it possible to replace just the gear covers without replacing the whole assembly? Novice myself, know the basics of changing belts, plugs, etc. 

Thanks for the help!
Greg


----------



## pessacake (Feb 5, 2019)

Links to images

https://ibb.co/58JcfwF
https://ibb.co/BcnPhWv
https://ibb.co/489VXKz
https://ibb.co/fdpbt25
https://ibb.co/QMXXJnh
https://ibb.co/qxz6ZRc
https://ibb.co/RpLr3tt


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

That is...not good. You're gonna need a tear down of the attachment at the very least. Don't be surprised that you need a replacement gear box. 

It'd almost be easier (and cheaper) to find another matching attachment whole. Me personally, I wouldn't spend a single penny otherwise on it until you know what's going on with the gear box cause something caused that to grenade.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

@*pessacake*, it's not uncommon to see the earlier 924 series snowblowers locally on Boston craigslist or facebook marketplace that have the teardrop shapet bucket that has the cast iron auger gearbox, usually for $75 or less.

I bought one that was without an engine for about $60 just two months ago (plus the seller agreed to deliver it half way) and have passed up on at least 3 others within the past 18 months in the ~$50 range. 

They are a bolt-on replacement.


Here's such a specimen: 

https://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/d/upton-ariens-snowblower-for-parts-or/6810371553.html

He'd probably take $50 for it.


----------



## pessacake (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for the insight, guys. So realistically I should be looking for a machine with the tear drop to replace the entire attachment? The squareish fronts have an aluminum gearbox?


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Might be a good idea to familiarize yourself with the 24,000 series here, and get yourself a digital copy of your snowblower parts manual.

Here's the link for the 24,000 series page from Scot's website. It'll show you for the most part the changes in the series such as for example which Ariens attachment model #'s you want to look for. "Think white nameplate tractors with teardrop buckets" models...but the gear cases are also noticeably different looking too in addition to teardrop bucket versus the more squarish ones that followed.

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page7.html

And here's the link for owner's and service manuals. A 924040 appears to be a 1979 model. Of note: buckets also can have model numbers - for example my 1971 machine has a 910962 tractor but a 910995 attachment.

Confused yet? 

There's a link for your parts manual about 3/4ths the way down that page.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

db130 said:


> They are a bolt-on replacement.


Careful with that suggestion unless you know something I don't. The vast majority of the older round bucket units were clutch driven with 1 belt, OPs is a 2 belt/pulley drive and was the precursor to the ST824 made throughout the 80s and into the 90s. He specifically has to look for the same dash.



Not sure i'd spend a penny either unless its sentimental to you. Not that it isn't worth it, its just going to cost a lot. It looks like the rear bushing spun but there could be more damage. Just the Gearcase halves alone are $150 (for both). I'd guess you'd easily be into it for $300-$400 to overhaul it back to new mechanical condition. Shame since the tractor section looks great for that age.

Like others said easiest and cheapest would be to just buy a donor.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Careful with that suggestion unless you know something I don't.

Clearly, I know something that you do not.

Here's my 924040 with a teardrop bucket installed:

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...-picked-up-1979-ariens-924040-8hp-24-a-4.html

My post stated that the donor needs to be a 924 series with a teardrop shaped bucket...and I provided a link and picture to such a specimen... Hopefully no one here mistakes a 10000 series for a 924 series.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just put a teardrop bucket on a ST 1236vwith no issues.....I bought the whole machine for $40 just for the bucket...I agree with db130...that is the best solution for the broken gearbox issue....and the teardrop buckets have the cast iron impeller. As far as the 10000 series buckets....the 1960 to 1964 are bolt on...just drive the lovejoy off of the impeller shaft and bolt on your pulley. From 1965 till 1974, what I have done is machine the splined lovejoy on a lathe to make a splined adaptor to mount a pulley onto the splined shaft. My first choice would be to find a 1975 to 1978 924 series machine for cheap and grab the bucket and auger.


----------



## pessacake (Feb 5, 2019)

Cool, thanks for the help everyone. I'll be spending time on craigslist!


----------



## pessacake (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Took her apart and have looked at a few buckets. There are about 4 years of the teardrop that are interchangeable and a majority of the newer style bucket. Should I be aiming for the teardrop given the often talked about cast iron gear box or is that overrated?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

All things being equal, show me a cast iron teardrop along side the newer style in the exact same condition at the exact same price and I'd choose the cast iron every time. They aren't foolproof, nothing is really when it comes to used equipment. But those gear cases are very robust. 

Also consider "the deals available". If an exact duplicate to what you have is half the price and is in good shape...you also know your current gear case assuming it was the original lasted almost 40 years.

All pieces of your puzzle you have to consider. I'll also add, be thankful you have choices. I'm looking for what amounts to the exact same thing you are for a machine of mine. The NEAREST solution is 165 miles away...one way.


----------



## pessacake (Feb 5, 2019)

I am grateful! Although thats the one advantage of a 1500sqft house costing 550k.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That one in Upton I would be on like a rat......If you don't call I'll think of grabbing it!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah that seller is Bartlett brothers out of Upton....They do small engine repair and sales. Hopefully they would cut you a deal.


For the price of that machine it is a lot less than purchasing all the parts you will need to fix your gearbox to you augers...


Ask for the full skinny on that machine.....looks like a good one...


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

I would fix it look for used gear box, and hope the gears inside are good..... parts are available... sometimes new ones.
here is a site that may help you...Just make sure you look at the right model numbers and codes. Some times various types of the same ariens were built, sometimes buckets were teardrop or your square bucket. Hope this might help Nice clean unit, might be 1976, 77 or 78, but I am guessing from photo..looks like my neighbours 8 HP. I have a 7 HP 1977 ST 924 works great. New Ariens much cheaper now, your's is solid.


http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM 24000.pdf


just get into the right model.....some part # you may need to add two zeros to the beginning.


https://parts.ariens.com/Default.asp


Hope this helps you
ron3033


----------



## pessacake (Feb 5, 2019)

Swapped buckets from a 924032. Runs great - belt sizes were different due to the sheave being a little different thats about it... Was going to change the gear box assembly but my pully hub would have required cutting so I went the full switch route for 75 bucks (and a machine to mine parts from  ).


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Looks good! Still no snow? Yikes! My 1977 Ariens is getting a real workout this year at the hub of the great lakes. Snow like crazy & BRUTAL COLD, then it rained a few days later....we actually had puddles on the fluffy snow the way it happened.... then the next big dump of snow. Will you get snow to give her a test?


edit:
My Ariens has that bucket they are just as good. Cast gear box that I rebuilt twice because Ariens shear pins do not shear they took out the gears instead. TIP: Grind the pins smaller at the notch on them or use brazing rod instead.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Good fix....you'll be happy with it, and you got spare parts as well!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Top it off with a tall chute!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I second the tall chute mod.....and more important.....the impeller mod!


----------



## pessacake (Feb 5, 2019)

Finally got some snow, she wasn't shooting far at all (FYI thats just how it could be I've never use this machine). I plan on spending time on it for the impeller mod Thursday but wasn't sure if theres other things I should look it... loose belt, grease the gear box, tighten cables, etc. 

Thanks again!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Yesterdays snow was so heavy and wet ,you are lucky it didn't clog....impeller mod for sure. all those other things are important to.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

pessacake said:


> Finally got some snow, she wasn't shooting far at all (FYI thats just how it could be I've never use this machine). I plan on spending time on it for the impeller mod Thursday but wasn't sure if theres other things I should look it... loose belt, grease the gear box, tighten cables, etc.
> 
> Thanks again!




How far? Wet Slushy snow or dry?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

He lives in Braintree Ma, and we got as wet a snow as you will ever see. I went out at 4:30, before the rain started and the three inches I had was very heavy...the impeller kit i had went through it very well. I tried out another blower this morning on the pure slush in front of the shop to see how a machine that only had two fins modified would do on such wet going, and it didn't clog at all, threw about 6 feet all water....


----------



## pessacake (Feb 5, 2019)

Okay - haven't done the impeller mod yet but still not throwing far at all. Couple of feet... Belt seems tight, any ideas?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Yesterday, the 75 Ariens without the impeller mod wouldn't throw at all.....the three I tried out with them threw 6 ft.....snow was heavy. get some light fluffy stuff and watch it throw...do an impeller kit. Also if your RPM's are a little low it won't throw as far...full throttle should be adjusted to 3600 RPM


----------



## pessacake (Feb 5, 2019)

cranman said:


> Yesterday, the 75 Ariens without the impeller mod wouldn't throw at all.....the three I tried out with them threw 6 ft.....snow was heavy. get some light fluffy stuff and watch it throw...do an impeller kit. Also if your RPM's are a little low it won't throw as far...full throttle should be adjusted to 3600 RPM


Got it, thanks again Cranman! A knight in rusty ariens orange armour.


----------

